# Ford E350 With V-10



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone even tow with this van? Found one that is a screaming deal. Just curious. Sold my Duramax (I know, save your comments ) and wanting to pull a 28RSDS. It states is has 10K towing capacity.....
Need your thoughts. I like all the room in there and the price is right


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

HogFansInMo said:


> Anyone even tow with this van? Found one that is a screaming deal. Just curious. Sold my Duramax (I know, save your comments ) and wanting to pull a 28RSDS. It states is has 10K towing capacity.....
> Need your thoughts. I like all the room in there and the price is right


Well, we pull with the F350 V-10, but not the van version. The only thing I will say is be prepared to purchase stock in the oil companies.....


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

HogFansInMo said:


> Anyone even tow with this van? Found one that is a screaming deal. Just curious. Sold my Duramax (I know, save your comments ) and wanting to pull a 28RSDS. It states is has 10K towing capacity.....
> Need your thoughts. I like all the room in there and the price is right


There is a guy on trailerlife.com that has a e350 v10 and he was towing a huge trailer. His is also a dually and believe 4:56 gears, you might want to ask over there.


----------



## nrthmichcampers (Jul 16, 2005)

I bought a 2006 E350 V10 w/ 4.10 two years ago to tow our 31RQS. I can fit the six of us plus a friend or two in the van (plus our bikes) and have room to spare. Plenty of power and handles well with the equilizer hitch. The van is extremely durable as it is virtually on a commercial platform. Of course, the fuel mileage isn't great, but that is to be expected. I'm getting 10 around town this winter, but have gotten 16 at highway speeds on trips. I avg 9 towing, fully loaded.

If you are looking for value, as we were, you can't beat it. When I bought this vehicle (with 1500 miles) it was about 1/3 the cost of a 3/4 ton used Suburban (we sold a 1/2 ton suburban for lack of power) There are quite a few of these out there with low miles (fleet / lease vehicles). If you have kids, you're probably going to want running boards as it is quite a hike up.....

Good luck!


----------

